# This Weekend BABY!!!! (opening DAY)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh yeah this weekend is opening season for me. Im going to be doing some hardcore hunting and i and my dad have decided to not let me shoot a deer unless its bigger than 5by5 (besisdes my doe i have to kill) I'll try to post a pic of my deer!


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

im with you there, ill be doin some hard core hunting, and what tags arnt filled opening weekend i get to fill when i go out.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yep well actually this thread is a week old but this weekend is week 2 of the hunt.... good luck to you man!


----------

